# Springtime Swine



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

It's nice to be able to see a pig in the daytime now that the woods have settled for a while. I was at a friends place near Centerville this past weekend and with the nice cool mornings, I decided to sit at a feeder and see if a piggy would show. The feeder I picked was the same one that my buddy had shot a hog at with his 30-30 the previous afternoon, so I was hoping it was being visited by more than 1 group. 
About 30 minutes after the feeder threw, I see a single file line of piglets(about 25-30 pounders) marching strait in, followed shortly by momma(about 110 lbs). The wind was perfect(i thought) and so I wasn't in a big hurry, until I hear that dreaded long, deep warning groan from downwind(behind me). I slowly turn and see another sow and a single piglet on alert and trying to tell the rest of the group that something wasn't right. They hurry on off groaning the entire way but surprisingly, the group at the feeder never even stops to acknowledge that there may be danger present........Their mistake. I drew on the sow and waited for her to turn. She eventually does and I squeeze and put it on her. She only went about 15 yds, flopping and kicking most of the way. I hurry for another arrow hoping that the piglets will be a little confused and may offer another target. One steps out in the trail about 40 yds away and knowing that would be my only chance for another shot, I let go and I hear the thud but didn't see where the hit was. I found blood but never found the piglet. I know everyone hates pigs, but they sure are fun to bow hunt. Yea this is pretty long, but I hoped yall might enjoy my attempt at an entertaining story for an off season filler.


----------



## woodsman08 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice shot, and thanks for the story!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Good stuff!!


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats awesome! I havent been able to pattern the pigs at all lately. Im sure gettin antsy to get a kill with my new hawglight.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

What type of BH you use, seems as if you didn't get very good penetration although you seem to be in the thickest part of the shoulder blade. Xcelent kill and just in time as she looks a little piggy....WW


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> What type of BH you use, seems as if you didn't get very good penetration although you seem to be in the thickest part of the shoulder blade. Xcelent kill and just in time as she looks a little piggy....WW


It was one of the Magnus buzzcuts. It hit the off-side shoulder and broke the bone in half, but didn't make it through. I've been experimenting with broadheads lately trying to find which one flies/performs best. I hear a lot of good things about Slick Tricks, so they're gonna be my next to test..............Not ruling out the Magnus though.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats...Nice dead pig.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

No doubt pig hunting is a great filler between deer seasons. Congrats.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice shot!


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Congrats on the pig. Lots of fun with a bow.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

NOFNSUZIES said:


> It was one of the Magnus buzzcuts. It hit the off-side shoulder and broke the bone in half, but didn't make it through. I've been experimenting with broadheads lately trying to find which one flies/performs best. I hear a lot of good things about Slick Tricks, so they're gonna be my next to test..............Not ruling out the Magnus though.


 Those shoulder shots are hard on them all but you done good no doubt. I shoot the ST's and have found for the ultimate penetration on the hogs use the Razor Tricks. They go through like a hot knife through butter. I have taken several and have not heard they hit like you do with most heads, they simply just slice on through. One thing I have done on a couple of them per the designers instruction was to put more of a chisel point on, instead of the standard point. I haven't noticed that it made any difference other than possibly not getting a bent tip, but if one does bend that is the best time to change the profile. Out of the package they are awesome. That said on the ST's, my bud has been using the Magnus with great success on hogs and this weekend put down two rams with on shot each and the heads were pristine afterwards. He simply washed them off and they were ready to go again. He took one with the Buzz Cut and the other with the Stinger. Neither ram went over 15yds before going down. Awesome performance. Mine soaked up a ST Magnum, and took the Razor to put him down for good. He was one tough sucker.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Nice. I just went and got the feeders going again at our ranch three weeks ago so I will be looking to do the same thing soon.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice piggy!


----------

